# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  А мы опять переезжаем :)

## Д.Срибный

Ввиду частых нареканий на доступность сайта (медленно грузится, не всегда доступен...) я решил перевести все наши сайты на выделенный сервер (сейчас сайты хостятся на виртуальном облачном сервере, поэтому производительность не гарантируется).
Переезд осуществляется в ночное время, когда нормальные люди спят.

Уже перевел два сайта
Моделизм
Фотообзоры

На очереди airforce.ru

Работа этих сайтов заметно ускорилась. На мой взгляд и по данным тестов.

Вопросы и проблемы связанные с переездом и доступностью сайтов просьба задавать в этой теме.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Основной переезд закончен. 
Какое-то время уйдет на поиск багов и оптимизацию работы сайтов и сервера.
Если Вы заметили какую-либо ошибку в работе сайта - пожалуйста напишите об этом.
Либо в этом топике, либо на почту editor@airforce.ru

----------

